# twin 29g tanks on metal stand...pic heavy!



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

These are the brackets..










My cat laughs at my building skills...


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

The backer board on the new subfloor - sorry the pic are so big! I'm still trying to figure out why sometimes I get the pics, and sometimes I get the links...


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

The base, showing the ply top, the backer board, thinset, ready for tile!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Mosaic is done, waiting to grout. The new tile floor is in the background, the tile level is checking the corners where the tank's feet will sit.








Level!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

The outdoor retaining wall I made by mosaicing concrete cap blocks. These have been outside for 4 - 5 years, and I forgot to seal the grout. Still holding up well! (sanded grout)
Can someone tell me how to add more than one pic per post? lol This will be 10,000 posts long! ; )

OK - it took me a while, but I think I've got the photo thing down... lol


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

*starting a DIY 3D background*

Now I'm starting my first DIY 3D background for the bottom tank. I've never made one before, but I've been reading all I can on the cichlid sites.
I bought a sheet of blue insulation at Lowes ($10 per 4'x8' sheet by 1" thick). I had to slice & dice it in the parking lot to fit in in my little Hyundai Accent! lol I didn't know insulation was covered in thin plastic - I removed it. Nothing I've read on the sites mentioned it, but I think you probably have to for a tank.
I used the 29 tank as a template, and cut two pieces. One is a solid backing - the bare canvas, if you will. The second piece is for added depth, and to allow me to cut out a shape to accomodate the intake of my HOB. 
Next I drew rough rock shapes/directions on the third piece, and cut out the rough shapes into individual smaller shapes. It was much easier for me to carve that way. So I wouldn't forget where things went, I wrote letters on the jigsaw pieces & back to match them up. After I siliconed them down, I went back in some spots and carved even deeper into the sheet below (not the base sheet). I like the depth it gives.
All I ended up using was a steak knife - I have a propane torch and was going to smooth the edges with it, but I like the jagged look. Maybe I'll use the torch a little next time (I have two tanks to do). So this has 3 sheets - one solid base sheet, one middle sheet, and the top sheet that I cut the rocks out of. The little accent pieces I added to the very top are from the scraps left over from carving.
It's all glued up with GE1 silicone, when it hardens I'll tweak the carving. Btw, when I glued the sheets and "rocks" up, I spread the silicone out with a bit of cardboard - so there is 100% contact on all pieces of styro.
next - experimenting with Drylok and quickcrete colorants!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok, I lied! I couldn't resist trying out the propane tank - I lightly "dusted" the surface, and I'm glad I did. I may go back and resharpen a few edges, but overall I like the "water softened" effect.
Guess I'll wait until tomorrow to start the Drylok process...


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

*Final dry fit of the 3D BG*










I'm going to carve a little more out around the intake, esp. on the left side so it's a smoother transition. Some tweaking of the carving, and I'm good to go onto the next step!

I've been thinking about adding pieces of styro like a "bridge" over the tube of the intake. I couldn't put the whole BG forward enough to hide it, because the 29 is so shallow a tank. But I may put pieces over the tube, leaving the grill exposed. That way I'll still be able to remove the filter & intake for cleaning, and all but the grill will be hidden. What do you think? (however it would be easier to hide the intake with a sword or java ferns and driftwood- my first choice - lol)


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

great DIY thread Thanks!


----------



## jwm5 (May 9, 2010)

wow a new (to me) fake rock method, definitely watching this one. looks good so far.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

def try to hide the intake as much as possible. i'd also consider making a "rock" that goes under the outflow to resemble a cliff edge


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

scapegoat - I thought about making a ledge/cliff under the outflow - I thought it would be cool to have it slightly divide, so the water flow wouldn't go straight in/down.
Hmm, mayby the creative juices will turn back on tonight - lol.
jwm5, I found about about DIY 3D backgrounds because someone on this site had a link to a cichlid site. I don't remember who it was now, but if you google "DIY 3D background" there are amazing (and sometimes not so much) things made for aquariums and terrariums. It's fascinating! Concrete was used for years, but Drylok has become the norm - it doesn't require soaking to leach out chemicals - it's made to line masonry but also potable water/birdbaths, etc.
I haven't opened up the can yet so I don't know how it is to work with, but I've read it's white and like thickened latex paint. They can tint it at the store for you, but I bought three colors of concrete tint to experiment with - charcoal, terra cotta, and buff. You can add sand & grit to it for texture, too!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I've been wrong about a lot of things.... but no way in the world would I put two 29 gallon tanks on a stand sitting on that block...... 

I think you've underestimated the 300 lbs that will be sitting on it. 


The backgrounds are cool, though.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice. I will be following along for the ride on this one.

One tip about the Drylok. I have not used it yet, but on all the reptile forums I am part of, everyone says that if it is going to be constantly wet, it should be covered in something that will waterproof it further. Having said that, may I suggest a layer of clear silicone after you paint it all? Just a thought. Now enough of my rambling and inexperienced tips. ON WITH THE BUILD!roud:


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

Excited to see your finished product. Keep up the hard work


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Overstocked - obviously, I hope you're wrong! lol
I may be overly optimistic, but I think of this as a mini free standing/floating deck. Have you ever seen those? They are a basic frame with cross studs. I have two cross studs of 2"x6"s underneath. I didn't use 2"x8"s because I didn't want the support studs to touch the floor - I want all the weight on the frame of the box. The box is only 8" high, minus the added bit of height for the top. The top is 3/4" ply, Hardibacker board, and tile. I certainly hope it will hold 300+ pounds, I wouldn't have built it if I was unsure. Hopefully I didn't miscalculate and make a bad mistake. I hate to say this, but I weigh over 200lbs myself, and my friend who is slightly lighter than me & I can stand on it & jump up & down. I can only hope it holds up over time, but I think it will. I'll be the first person to come here and say "you told me so!" if it fails!
If anyonme here has built their own tank stand, I'd like to know if you think it'll fail. It's also like a mini tank stand, when you think about it!
Cableguy, thanks for the tip. That's something I was wondering about. I'll ask over at the cichlid site and see if there have been problems - I don't mind coating the BG with silicone, but I'll have to do that outside - it stinks and is bad for you to breath in!

PS - in the end, I don't have to use the block at all - it's only because I don't like the lower tank to be so low that I made it. I could just put the stand on the floor...


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Following the photos you posted the iron frame rests directly over the 2x6 frame.
So,,, 2x6 frame, 3/4" plywood, Hardiback cement/fibered structural backing board and ceramic tile,,,, 
park a truck on it and it won't crush that thing LOL.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

OK, overstocked - you made me nervous! lol I may post some of the basics of this box on the DIY forum & hope some people that have made stands will chime in...
I did a test of the stand & two empty tanks to see if I like it. I do like the height but I can live without it if it seems my construction isn't sound...


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, wkndracer, the stand sits directly over the 2"x *8*"s. The support beams running underneath are 2"x6"s.
Thanks for the vote! *whew* It doesn't take much to make me worry!

*LOL!* Why didn't you post before I told everyone my weight!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Yes, wkndracer, the stand sits directly over the 2"x *8*"s. The support beams running underneath are 2"x6"s.
> Thanks for the vote! *whew* It doesn't take much to make me worry!
> 
> *LOL!* Why didn't you post before I told everyone my weight!


had surgery tues on my left elbow so I'm Typing with only 1 finger,,,
don't rush me!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I only type with two, what's the big deal? ; )

I hope your elbow is recovering fully? Ruined joints are heartbreaking - you don't realize how you take them for granted until something happens...I worked with a woman who ruined her elbow working in a stockroom. They had to remove most of the joint and she can't use the arm much at all now. Needless to say she's retired and miserable...
Here's to a speedy and full recovery for you!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am going to +1 what wknd said. Park a truck on it it is fine. Maybe even a little overkill. If all else fails. Make it 3 to 4 inches larger than the metal stand, so it will distribute the weight better. But I think it is good. And in your last pic, I believe your stand is the wrong way around.:icon_lol: But that is my OCD.

I got most of my info on the drylock from a few reptile sites of people that use the foam board in their humidity loving reptile and amphibian enclosures. So, not sure what else you would have to do. If it were me, I would just use the grout and some silicone over it. And make sure you seal all the foam edges to the glass really well. It would not be good to have something from that leaching into your tank.

Hope you get better wkndracer.

And I am loving the foam background on this build so far.roud: Keep up the good work man.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL - cableguy, you crack me up! Yes, the stand is backwards! I threw it up there to check the stability and make sure it's still level - when I went to take the bottom tank out I was perplexed as to why I couldn't ; )
I laughed at myself at the time.
I took scapegoat's advice and covered the intake and made a ledge to direct the flow from the outake. I plugged up all the little openings created by closing the intake in (basically I made a tube-form out of styro to house the intake) with small bits of leftover styro - it lends to the craggy look. Now, to keep fish from swimming up the bottom of the intake area where the grill is, I'm going to silicone in a mesh made from dark cloth window screen material (I have some handy) or I'll go to Walmart tomorrow and buy the plastic canvas. I work in the dept that sells the plastic canvas and I don't want to go in for *any*thing on my day off! lol When I made the "rocks" to cover the intake, I didn't realize I made them so low they obscured seeing the grill - not any kind of filtration problem, and it makes putting in the mesh easier. The mesh will also be easier to clean of debris - I always get bits of plants stuck to my intake grills. Getting it off the back of the grills is a pain. Cleaning the relatively flat surface of the mesh will be much easier. I guess the plastic canvas would be a lot stronger and hold up to cleaning better *sigh*. Back to work I go...
So far this has been very easy, quick, and fun! If it comes out looking like crap I'll just plant taller plants & hide it ; )


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> LOL - cableguy, you crack me up! Yes, the stand is backwards! I threw it up there to check the stability and make sure it's still level - when I went to take the bottom tank out I was perplexed as to why I couldn't ; )
> I laughed at myself at the time.
> I took scapegoat's adivce and covered the intake and made a ledge to direct the flow from the outake. I plugged up all the little openings created by closing the intake in (basically I made a tube-form out of styro to house the intake) with small bits of leftover styro - it lends to the craggy look. Now, to keep fish from swimming up the bottom of the intake area where the grill is, I'm going to silicone in a mesh made from dark cloth window screen material (I have some handy) or I'll go to Walmart tomorrow and buy the plastic canvas. I work in the dept that sells the plastic canvas and I don't want to go in for *any*thing on my day off! lol When I made the "rocks" to cover the intake, I didn't realize I made them so low they obscured seeing the grill - not any kind of filtration problem, and it makes putting in the mesh easier. The mesh will also be easier to clean of debris - I always get bits of plants stuck to my intake grills. Getting it off the back of the grills is a pain. Cleaning the relatively flat surface of the mesh will be much easier. I guess the plastic canvas would be a lot stronger and hold up to cleaning better *sigh*. Back to work I go...
> So far this has been very easy, quick, and fun! If it comes out looking like crap I'll just plant taller plants & hide it ; )


Glad I could help you laugh.:icon_wink I like the design of the foam covering the intake. May I make a suggestion? Make the rock in the front of the intake removable. It will be easier to waterproof and take out to clean then. You can put holes and use silicone covered dowel rods to hold it in place. Then cleaning will be really easy.

And I just picked up some plastic canvas today. I am gonna use it for a moss wall in a couple of my tanks.

Also with the rock, if you don't like the way it looks finished, cover it in moss. That would look awesome.roud:


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Really nice start!!! 

The Tile looks GREAT!!! I do have a question about it though. Did you glue any of the joints when you were building it or putting down the plywood? The reason I am asking is that the corner brackets you used are only as strong as the screws that hold them in! I usually build my own stands and hoods, and took 3 years of Cabinet and Furniture building in High school and also do some woodworking on the side, and GLUE is what makes your joints strong! A thought I have is IF the stand is tall enough you could always place cinder blocks under it and use plywood under the cinder blocks to keep them from scratching the nice new tile floor you put down! Also you could add wooden block pieces in the corner of the stand and glue them in before screwing them in to strengthen it too!

The background looks GREAT, and I can't wait to see it/them finished!!!
Drew


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

cableguy, that's a great suggestion on making the rocks removable in front of the intake! I've already siliconed them on, but a little slice of the knife will free them up again - they're only tacked on at the ends.
BoxxerBoyDrew...ARRGH! I forgot to glue the wood, I only used screws. That's what I get for rushing! I know better than that - I'm sooo impatient! I see what you're getting at, about putting cinders under the box to help support the weight. I don't know that I have room for that, but I can go back and use 2"x2"s around the inside where the top ply and the 2"x8"s meet. I can glue & screw (I just like saying that) the 2"x2"s into both the ply and the frame.
I am getting fantastic tips and advice- thank you!
~ Cindy ~


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> cableguy, that's a great suggestion on making the rocks removable in front of the intake! I've already siliconed them on, but a little slice of the knife will free them up again - they're only tacked on at the ends.
> BoxxerBoyDrew...ARRGH! I forgot to glue the wood, I only used screws. That's what I get for rushing! I know better than that - I'm sooo impatient! I see what you're getting at, about putting cinders under the box to help support the weight. I don't know that I have room for that, but I can go back and use 2"x2"s around the inside where the top ply and the 2"x8"s meet. I can glue & screw (I just like saying that) the 2"x2"s into both the ply and the frame.
> I am getting fantastic tips and advice- thank you!
> ~ Cindy ~


Cindy? And here I thought driftwoodhunter was a guy. Lol. Lots more women in this hobby now days. And not very many who can use power tools. Lol, I kid, I kid. Glad to see a female who can use a saw and drill though.roud:

And you can do exactly like BoxxerBoyDrew said. Just reinforce the inside with glue and screws, and you will be golden. Just be careful you don't mess up the beautiful mosaic on the top. I wonder if the fiancee would let me do that on the wall........


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL - I can use all kinds of power tools - I just can't seem to use glue ; )
My parents had two boys & two girls, and they made sure the boys could cook and the girls could use tools. I'll never try to work on a car, though. Yuk! My dad & I have built decks, framed add on rooms, etc. I admit I like the DEconstuction part most of all!
My best friend did a mosaic like mine for her kitchen back splash - it's about 15 linear feet by 20", and it looks fantastic! I have about 1200 sq ft of raised-bed gardens, and I made the mosaic borders out of concrete cap blocks. It's really very easy to do, and nothing is more satisfying than smashing tile with a hammer!
As for fishkeeping, I got that from my dad, too. I'd have wall to wall tanks if I thought the floors would take it!
PS - I threw my name in there just for you, cableguy - since you said "keep up the good work MAN" LOL
~ Cindy ~


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> LOL - I can use all kinds of power tools - I just can't seem to use glue ; )
> My parents had two boys & two girls, and they made sure the boys could cook and the girls could use tools. I'll never try to work on a car, though. Yuk! My dad & I have built decks, framed add on rooms, etc. I admit I like the DEconstuction part most of all!
> My best friend did a mosaic like mine for her kitchen back splash - it's about 15 linear feet by 20", and it looks fantastic! I have about 1200 sq ft of raised-bed gardens, and I made the mosaic borders out of concrete cap blocks. It's really very easy to do, and nothing is more satisfying than smashing tile with a hammer!
> As for fishkeeping, I got that from my dad, too. I'd have wall to wall tanks if I thought the floors would take it!
> ...


Lol. Thank you. I know what you mean about "cross training" the boys and girls. I grew up with one of my brothers, but both of us can cook to an extent and I can sew as well. It comes in handy.

And, deconstruction is always fun. I had a blast last week smashing a lava rock with a ball pin hammer. It was great fun. Tying moss to it, not so fun, but necessary.

I would love to do a mosaic like that. It would make a great headboard. I think I would want something a little darker though. But anyway, enough with the derailment. ON WITH THE BUILD!!!!roud:


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

*Starting to play with the Drylok!*

Since I want the two 29s to look similar, I decided to hold off on starting the Drylok until I had the 2nd one carved. I'm not happy with the 2nd one - maybe because I rushed it, but mostly because the first BG was out of my head, and the second BG was inspired by the rocks along the roadway on my drive to work. I liked the big chunky overhang rocks along the road - but I didn't pull it off well. I was going to put #2 in the top tank - I carved nooks & cranies that I would be able to see from underneath - but I like BG #1 better, so it's going on top. 
The colors in the quikrete line are limited (only 3 at my local stores) and they are black, terra cotta, and buff. Buff is pretty darned red, too. No slate colors - so I'm going to lightly spritz some cooler colors on with Krylon. Everything I've read on the various fish sites says it's safe.
I am going to be using brownish/buff/cream colored rocks in the aquariums, so I'm keeping the BG's tones similar. I know the fish would show up better in a dark tank, but hopefully the Krylon in a slate color will tone it down & provide contrast.
The Drylok is so very easy to use - it is just like thickened latex, and it has some fine grit to it. One of the people on the cichlid site added sand to hers - I tried that on my last color & didn't care for it. It's not required to get a gritty texture.
First pics (if I get them in order!) are the BGs with two coats of the dark tinted base (Drylok is white out of the can).
The other two show the colors as of now, and one closeup of the texture.
I'm getting good practice, and by the time I do BGs for the 55s, I'll know what I'm doing! lol

Here is BG #1, with the base coats on;











BG #1 with some colors










BG #2 base coats;










BG #2 with some colors;










Closeup of texure;










It's not quite so warm in color - I photo'd them in the afternoon sun...and don't you know I totally forgot to put any of the colors on the panel that hides the intakes! lol (for #1). Guess I'll do that tomorrow!
I did cover what mixed Drylok I had with aluminum foil and put it in a freezer style ziplock bag to store at room temp. (I mix the colors up in stryofoam cups). It has stayed fresh and workable for the last two days - so if I mix up too much color I don't have to waste the product. Hopefully it will stay moist until I start on the 55s.

More to come later!
~ Cindy ~


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow. Those are amazing. You wanna do some backgrounds for my reptile cages when I build them?roud:

I actually like the second one better. I don't know why though. It is more pleasing to the eye, I guess you could say. But amazing work on both of them. I can't wait to see them in the tanks. Keep up the good work miss.:biggrin:


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

well cableguy, I wish I could send you the second one - I don't like it! I can see lots of tall plants or driftwood or real rocks in it's future - lol
You should give this a try - it's a lot of fun. Since I work at Walmart, I've been getting the molded white styro that is packed around microwaves, etc. Any time they set out as display item, they bring the "trash" to me! I would love to turn my 40b into an open top tank with plants - a riparium - but my cats try to eat every plant I bring in the house. They would eat some poisonous thing, or drown...but the packing styro is so cool, most of it is curved and there are big wells & pockets - perfect for planting things. If you do make backgrounds for your reptiles & want some cool styro, I got it for ya!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> well cableguy, I wish I could send you the second one - I don't like it! I can see lots of tall plants or driftwood or real rocks in it's future - lol
> You should give this a try - it's a lot of fun. Since I work at Walmart, I've been getting the molded white styro that is packed around microwaves, etc. Any time they set out as display item, they bring the "trash" to me! I would love to turn my 40b into an open top tank with plants - a riparium - but my cats try to eat every plant I bring in the house. They would eat some poisonous thing, or drown...but the packing styro is so cool, most of it is curved and there are big wells & pockets - perfect for planting things. If you do make backgrounds for your reptiles & want some cool styro, I got it for ya!


Maybe I should get a job that involves free styro. Some stem plants in that tank would look good, and maybe some well placed moss. I can't wait to see these set up and planted. And I know what you mean about the cats. We have 2 and they insist on using the fish tank as a water bowl. It is funny and annoying. But hopefully I can get going on a new hood and the reptile tanks.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I like it!!!
For a first attempt that's pretty darn good with nothing but better to come with the more you do. haha You might want to start eying boxes at work for ones big enough to use for shipping. Being foam these will be reasonable on weight for selling and shipping,,, the foundation of Driftwoodhunter's Tank Backgrounds Inc. being established right here on TPT. 

Introduction pre-order pricing based on standard tank sizes plz LOL

seriously, it looks great in the shots you posted


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cindy, you got the approval of a Guru. RUN WITH IT!!!! Lol.



wkndracer said:


> I like it!!!
> For a first attempt that's pretty darn good with nothing but better to come with the more you do. haha You might want to start eying boxes at work for ones big enough to use for shipping. Being foam these will be reasonable on weight for selling and shipping,,, the foundation of Driftwoodhunter's Tank Backgrounds Inc. being established right here on TPT.
> 
> Introduction pre-order pricing based on standard tank sizes plz LOL
> ...


I would order one. Can we get custom sizes?roud:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

"Guru" says = don't chew GUm when you RUn hahaha,,, guru,,, LMAO!!!


I hate watching TV so I play on the web instead.
still think the backgrounds look really good.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> "Guru" says = don't chew GUm when you RUn hahaha,,, guru,,, LMAO!!!
> 
> 
> I hate watching TV so I play on the web instead.
> still think the backgrounds look really good.


That's not nice. I can't run and chew gum at the same time. No skills. LMAO!! Don't go all Mr. Miagi on us now.

How can you hate watching TV when the fall lineup has started. It's all about NCIS baby!! Whoot, whoot!!!!!
I agree with Wkndracer. The backgrounds look great.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't watch tv, yet. I was either a closer (2nd shift) or an overnighter at Walmart for 12 years. Finally I get to be a day person! woo-hoo! Now I go in at 8am - so I may have to crumble underneath the weight of our new layaway plan & get this pretty 46" internet ready LED tv I've been drooling over...lol

You guys are way too kind - the compliments are great! ; )
You've motivated me to really take my time on the BGs for the 55s, and do a bang-up job. I'll even use more than a steak knife - lol
There's a new member that's been posting about using fossils in the tank - I may have to come up with a subtle you-have-to-look-twice-to-see-it "fossil" imbedded in one of the 55s.

Today I'll pick up some Krylon Fusion at work - we'll see if I can help these puppies look better!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I don't watch tv, yet. I was either a closer (2nd shift) or an overnighter at Walmart for 12 years. Finally I get to be a day person! woo-hoo! Now I go in at 8am - so I may have to crumble underneath the weight of our new layaway plan & get this pretty 46" internet ready LED tv I've been drooling over...lol
> 
> You guys are way too kind - the compliments are great! ; )
> You've motivated me to really take my time on the BGs for the 55s, and do a bang-up job. I'll even use more than a steak knife - lol
> ...


I can't stand working overnights. I did it for far too long. I know how it is drooling over a TV. I start drooling whenever I see one better than the one I have.

Don't worry about using better tools. Sometimes the simple ones are the ones you get the best results out of. I am looking forward to seeing the 55's when you get going on those.

Kryoln fusion is great stuff. I used it to paint the background on 3 of my tanks. Nothing fancy, just a black on the back of the tank itself.

Looking forward to seeing more of your work.roud:


----------



## grunion (Sep 26, 2011)

New here, and just stumbled across this fascinating thread. Great progress so far, rooting for you big time! The backgrounds look amazing. I'd be reluctant to take that much capacity away from my tank though - less room for plants, but that's just me.


----------



## jwm5 (May 9, 2010)

BG look great, very impressed.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, who knew? Krylon doesn't make a slate color in Fusion. Only two different vivid blues (at least what we carry - Lowes next door doesn't sell Krylon brand). I may experiment on scrap with brushing on some black drylok, overspraying lightly with the deeper blue krylon, then drybrushing over that with more of the black/brown mix of drylok. To get a cool color, but kill the screaming blue. I really want to get some cool tones in the artificial rock. (I'm getting so uppity - it's "artificial" now, not fake) lol.
I added a few more colors today - just touches to add layers and some lighter areas. If my color experiment works tomorrow, I'll redo some areas so everyhting isn't so monochromatic. Then I'll post more pics.

I plan on starting on the backgrounds for the 55s soon - this is too much fun to stop!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the thumbs-up motivation!
Grunion, I was concerned about taking up space in the tanks, too. The 29s and the 55s are shallow - only 12" deep. The blue insulation I'm using is 1" thick, and I have 3 layers on each background. The third layer is the rocks that stick out for accents - maybe 1/3 of the whole thing. Much of the other 2/3 is carved away down to the first base layer of foam.
One of the DIYers on the cichlid site did something I thought was clever - he made the bottom few inches of the BG slope towards the front of the tank - by several inches. He said that should direct detris/mulm toward the front of the tank where it would be easier to vacuum up. I will try that on the 55s. Obviously they aren't having heavily planted tanks, often no plants at all - but I think I can make carvings and shapes that will slope forward and still leave room for plantings.
Also, one member who has made a few of these suggested I rough up the back of the insulation with 80 grit sandpaper and coat it with drylok, too. He said it would help the silicone grab and hold the foam to the glass.
Right around the gravel line, I'm thinking about using Gorilla glue and glueing some flat, narrow river rock to the BG - to help weigh it down.
That's all for today!
~ Cin ~


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

*time to quit messing with the Drylok...*

and move on!
I've gotten to the point where I don't want to mess witht the Drylok anymore - I'm ready to finish putting the BGs together. I'll take more time and pay more attention to detail and color on the ones for the 55s.
I still have to finish the last colors on the faceplate that covers the intake on one of the boards, but I thought I'd show a pic of where they stand now. I put one in a tank & propped the other on top. Makes me want to do a riparium! lol I didn't color correct the pics, but my walls are a soft fern green if that helps. A detail shot, too.
I'll be back tomorrow or the day after, whenever I get more done. Today I have to take my cat to the vets so I won't be working on it...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> and move on!
> I've gotten to the point where I don't want to mess witht the Drylok anymore - I'm ready to finish putting the BGs together. I'll take more time and pay more attention to detail and color on the ones for the 55s.
> I still have to finish the last colors on the faceplate that covers the intake on one of the boards, but I thought I'd show a pic of where they stand now. I put one in a tank & propped the other on top. Makes me want to do a riparium! lol I didn't color correct the pics, but my walls are a soft fern green if that helps. A detail shot, too.
> I'll be back tomorrow or the day after, whenever I get more done. Today I have to take my cat to the vets so I won't be working on it...


I can't wait to see more!:bounce:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

good luck at the vet hoping the visit goes well but the BG looks puuuurrrrrrfectly awesome LOL


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm still waiting to go to the vets so I'll add something - I ordered a twin bulb T5NO Coralife fixture from The Pet Place The Fish Place (or maybe "That") and it arrived today. I've never had a T5 fixture before - I use the standard flourescent that comes with the tanks or T8s from Home Depot. 
I love the new light! I just ordered another for the other 29. The packaging was stellar - they put a solid 5" of bubble wrap all around the fixture's box - the ends, too. It was wrapped so tight it couldn't budge or slip. Right now they are running a free shipping special on orders over $49.00 - the 30" fixture was $49.99. FedEx got it from Ca. to Va in two days.
I wanted to share that I had a fantastic first-time-buy experience with their company...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I'm still waiting to go to the vets so I'll add something - I ordered a twin bulb T5NO Coralife fixture from The Pet Place The Fish Place (or maybe "That") and it arrived today. I've never had a T5 fixture before - I use the standard flourescent that comes with the tanks or T8s from Home Depot.
> I love the new light! I just ordered another for the other 29. The packaging was stellar - they put a solid 5" of bubble wrap all around the fixture's box - the ends, too. It was wrapped so tight it couldn't budge or slip. Right now they are running a free shipping special on orders over $49.00 - the 30" fixture was $49.99. FedEx got it from Ca. to Va in two days.
> I wanted to share that I had a fantastic first-time-buy experience with their company...


Nice. I may look at getting one of those soon too.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

*testing the new light...*

I had to put the BGs in and see how they looked lighted with my new T5NO twin bulb unit - I already ordered a second light for the other tank. I love it! The bulbs do change the color quite a bit though - the bulbs are a colormax and a 6700. When I make the BGs for the 55s, I'll paint warmer colors to counterbalance the lights. Makes me wonder how fish look under these lights?
Anyhow, here's the test - the tanks are filthy, I haven't cleaned them or anything since buying them at the Petco $1 sale...I'm pleased, for my first try! The next ones will be so much better - thanks to you folks for keeping me motivated :thumbsup:



















LOL - I keep forgetting about the faceplate that will hide the intake tube for the pic that's on the bottom. That's the BG that will be in the top tank. So imagine more rocks hiding that groove...


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, these BGs look awesome!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks - but I wouldn't go that far! But you're all very nice and I love it - lol 
I've learned a ton of stuff to use on the next ones - I hope they'll come out looking more realistic. It's impossible to try & compete with the latex casts of real rock made by others, but I think a pleasing background can be made by hand! Once a bit of aglae, moss, etc. grows on it, it'll soften the look some. I just hope that when I put real rock in as part of my hardscape (and I will - I love rocks) that the rough shapes & colors I did won't look crazy-fake.
I'm already dreaming about the 55s! ; )


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Those backgrounds look great. Those lights are awesome. I can't wait to see the 55's.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

*Bored, bored, BORED!*

Dear God, is there anything more boring than waiting for glue and silicone to dry? 
I siliconed one of the BGs to a tank yesterday - I used two tubes of silicone, and if I had a third on hand, I would have used it too.
I spread the silicone out so it covered the entire back of the BG like icing on a cake. I laid the tank down on it's back (on bubble wrap - the bubble wrap that came with the light - lol) then put the silicone covered BG in, wiggled it around to get good contact, and pressed down. Some silicone oozed around the edges to cover the side, top & bottom - a good thing.
Then I laid a plush old towel on the BG and put bags of gravel on it for pressure. I left that for 24 hrs. Now I have re-siliconed the edges to the tank - while it was still wet I used a single edge razor blade to scrape off any messy smears.
I cut up some driftwood pieces & Gorilla glued them to a river rock to help hold it down while it becomes waterlogged, and I Gorilla glued the wood pieces to each other, too.
Now I'm waiting, waiting...
While I was waiting, I read up on the use of Gorilla Glue in aquariums. The Gorilla site itself has a question & answer forum, and much of it pertains to tank use. They say that once it cures for a full 7 days, it is completely waterproof and will never leach anything into the tank - fresh OR saltwater.









Good to know! 
But now I have to wait seven days! lol


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking good, I think your BGs look great, excellent job making them. I agree good to know on the Gorilla glue. I know on the Reef site I belong to we won't use the glue because of its cure time and the fear of leaching. We always use gel Superglue.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I may try gel super glue on the next tank - I forgot the I have some. Gorilla glue holds like nothing I've ever used before, but SEVEN days! Sheesh!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah that is crazy long


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL - have I mentioned I'm a dash-n-crash, leap-before-I-look kind of gal? I like to poke things, too.
So, I poked the driftwood after an hour - it fell all to pieces. Great chance to try the gel super glue! Yay! I guess I didn't want to wait 7 days after all...


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Because I don't wait like I should, things often go wrong. I'll have to see if anything happens with this tank! lol
This will be the bottom 29g tank. I ended up trying the gel super glue for the driftwood - it seems to have worked fine. It's not nearly as much area contact as the Gorilla glue, but that isn't always most important. Being the wuss I am, I siliconed a 1/4" sheet of styrofoam to the underneath of the large rock the driftwood is glued to. That way the styro is in contact with the glass, not the rock. (the rock is so deep, I didn't have room to "float" it on top of the gravel - I trimmed the styro so it fit the outline of the rock) I also super glued the point of one of the driftwood pieces to the BG - the two pieces of driftwood are also glued to each other in one spot.
As for the substrate, first I made a berm around the perimeter of the bottom with the same pea gravel that would be on top. I know a lot of folks don't like pea gravel, but I do. This way you don't see the layers in the substrate. (a trick I learned here!)
Next I put down a layer of laterite on the bare glass, followed by a compressed layer of Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix, topped that with a layer of CaribSea's FloraMax, then finally the pea gravel. All total I have between 2" at the front to 3", 3&1/2" at the back. I siliconed one real river rock to the BG in the back, just for silly peace of mind (added weight to prevent it popping up - I doubt it really will help, but I feel better) Since space is a minimum, I only added one real rock to the left of the tank. I may change that all around - I'll leave it be until tomorrow & look at it with fresh eyes.
I'm not sure how long I should wait before I start filling it - I would think another 24 hours for all the silicone & glue to degas? More? Anyhow, here's two more pics...

Building the layers;










Finished! (I hope - lol)


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Good to know on the Gorilla glue.

And I see some wood in that tank. Now things are starting to get interesting. I am officially at the edge of my seat. Can't wait to see water in these bad boys.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Now that I'm at the filling point, I'm really nervous! I've never done any of this before - the backgrounds, siliconing them to tanks, super glue...I'm kinda afraid to test it all out - lol.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Now that I'm at the filling point, I'm really nervous! I've never done any of this before - the backgrounds, siliconing them to tanks, super glue...I'm kinda afraid to test it all out - lol.


I know how you feel, but only one way to find out. I am sure it will all be ok.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Now that I'm at the filling point, I'm really nervous! I've never done any of this before - the backgrounds, siliconing them to tanks, super glue...I'm kinda afraid to test it all out - lol.


just give it a sniff test LOL

if the silicone stink is gone (4 me 36hrs) flood that sucker!!!! and put plants in it LOL

I posted a bunch a bunch (did I say a bunch) of pics for ya tonight in a couple of my threads.

can't wait to see your tanks wet, that dry scape looks sick!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks wkndracer - I'll check out those threads!
The first time I read where someone said "that's sick" I thought they were insulting the OP -lol

Now a question on heaters - I have two new 50w and two new 200w. I was going to use a 50w on my QT tank, since it says it's rated for up to 15g (my QT is 10) but the 200w say for up to 55 - 60g tanks. Can I use them or is it overkill? It won't work over whatever I set it at, correct?
A friend that works at tetra gave me the heaters - I can't afford to go out & buy a new one that's inbetween right now...but I could change it out next payday.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

PS - wkndracer, you need to make those tank titles under The Fraternity of Dirt LINKS to your tanks! lol

(I can't remember how to do it - I need a refresher)


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

score on the free heaters! as long as they fit in the tanks your golden.
Size ratings are only a rating to hold a few degrees of maintained temperature shift is how they rate those things.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Haha - that didn't make any sense to me at all...
are you saying I can get away with using the 50w? Or should I use the 200w?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

driftwoodhunter said:


> PS - wkndracer, you need to make those tank titles under The Fraternity of Dirt LINKS to your tanks! lol
> 
> (I can't remember how to do it - I need a refresher)


clicking on my user name you can opt for viewing all threads started by user by selecting show all stats. haha too many dirt tanks to pick just one LOL most recent posts are at the top of the thread list.

HTH


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I never knew those pages existed!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Haha - that didn't make any sense to me at all...
> are you saying I can get away with using the 50w? Or should I use the 200w?


the heaters will work safely if submerged in any volume of water.
50w will run 24/7 in a tank that's bigger than it's rated for use with and never shut off or heat the whole tank to the temperature set point. The 200w if it fits completely into the tank without inches of it sticking out in the air above the tank will heat a smaller tank fast and shut off at set point. (no harm, no foul) Bigger than rated tank size is cool as long as it fits in the tank (wet were it's suppose to be)

A heater rated say for a 55-60g tank will heat that tank a few degrees above room temperature and maintain it there. If the room is 30°F colder than where you want the tank temp it will never make that set point. 

make sense?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Ah, that made great sense! I keep my place at 60 - 62 degrees in the winter, so the 200w will be good.
I'm looking at one of your threads now - the newish 40b - I LOVE those zebra angels! That's my favorite coloring (red eyes are to die for). Now that I finally know how to find your threads, I can do a lot of catching up.
Lastly, if it's not too personal, how did you hurt your arm, and how's it doing?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

haha worked hard, play hard, never give up and something, sometime is going to break or tear up.
I have what the head docs call an A+ personality, guess it means I'm stupid and don't recognize limits. If you read my threads there is a toy list in several places. Wide open 105mph suite me LOL


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> haha worked hard, play hard, never give up and something, sometime is going to break or tear up.
> I have what the head docs call an A+ personality, guess it means I'm stupid and don't recognize limits. If you read my threads there is a toy list in several places. Wide open 105mph suite me LOL


Lol. I am right there with you. Anything fast enough to do something stupid in is good in my book. Don't even have to have wheels.:bounce:roud:


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

lol
I'm entering the old, plodding stage of life...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> lol
> I'm entering the old, plodding stage of life...


Lol. That is ok. Did I mention I don't have my license at the moment? Hehe.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. That is ok. Did I mention I don't have my license at the moment? Hehe.


lol how did you manage that one? I lost my license for 3 months a few years back now I barley ever do over 5+ the speed limit unless I know the street well and where the cops hide, even then I don't speed that much anymore. No license is alot worse then 2 extra minutes driving somewhere.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> lol how did you manage that one? I lost my license for 3 months a few years back now I barley ever do over 5+ the speed limit unless I know the street well and where the cops hide, even then I don't speed that much anymore. No license is alot worse then 2 extra minutes driving somewhere.


Lol. I used to have an '02 Trans Am WS6 with a 6 speed manual and 350HP. Let's just say I had a little too much fun.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. That is ok. Did I mention I don't have my license at the moment? Hehe.


lol - so you've entered the _walking_ stage of life!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Usually not a fan of faux rock backgrounds (Fluval Ebi ruined it for me) but I can't wait to see how this thread turns out! Looking great.

Flooded the tanks? How'd it go?


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Very impressive work on the backgrounds!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone!
This one is my least favorite of the two, I much prefer the rock shapes on the other = still in progress.
No water yet, I'm still waiting for the silicone smell to dissapate.
Some of the things I've learned to do when I do the backgrounds for the 55s;
Gorilla glue is ultra strong and aquarium safe, it just needs 7 full days to cure before adding water.
Use LOTS of silicone to attach the BG to the back of the tank. I've read too many DIY threads where the silicone gave way.
I bought 6 packs of disposable cut-in bristle brushes at Lowes - works like a charm, since washing Drylok out of brushes is too much work. I needed tiny bristle artist brushes to get in all the nooks & crannies. Fortunately I have a bunch.
The Drylok can be thinned with water to create subtle washes of color (on the last layers after you've built up a good solid coating). I didn't do that with these, but I will on the 55s.
For me, just pushing the knife in at an angle and popping out chips of styro looks much more natural than actually carving slices out of the styro. This finished BG has those carefully cut slices running diagonally - that's what I don't like about it. Too neat.
When I do the 55s, I'm going to go out and take lots of pics and use them for real reference. Trying to wing it by memory just doesn't cut it! lol
Next time, I'm going to be patient enough to let the Gorilla glue hold the driftwood. I have a feeling the gel super glue won't hold, one the wood is submerged & tries to float. I put a rock on the spot where the wood is glued to the base rock - to try & keep it from popping up.
Lastly, remember that once you have the substrate, wood, rocks, heater, etc in the tank, a 29g starts to look like a 10g! LOL
This has been a blast. Even if the wood breaks apart when flooded, I still had a blast doing this, and I'll fix the wood...
I promise the 55s will look much better!
~ Cindy ~
PS - no plecos with a DIY background - everyone says they'll rasp off the Drylok!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> lol - so you've entered the _walking_ stage of life!


Lol. That and the Taking The Bus stage and Riding In The Passenger Seat stage.:hihi:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Went trolling around on the river this morning (Ohio River) looking for driftwood and rock and ended up in a hidden cove with high rock walls. Didn't want to drop my phone in the river so I didn't snap a pic but the walls looked dead up like the foam work you said looks less than natural.

Thought I'd share because both look great AND are apparently as natural as could be.


----------



## Rua (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome tank journal! 

A note about big heaters in small tanks - should the heater ever get stuck ON it will cook your fish pretty fast (think a few hours), fortunately this happens rarely but after once (RIP poor fishies & shrimpies) I always match heaters to tanks at the top end of their rating or more frequently go down some wattage as we rarely have the max volume of water in a tank given the displacements by substrate, wood, rock, BG's etc.
Fish deal much better with being on the cool side than on the hot side.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

*somewhatshocked* - thanks for the nice news! I must admit though, I mostly overcome by envy that you can get out into the water to look for driftwood! lol I have to stay on the banks & dodge snakes and muck ; ) All the good stuff is out where I can see it, but not reach it. The memory of it toments me for days until my natural forgetfulness kicks in...
*Rua*, I will change out the heater for an appropiate size when funds are better - I want to use the 200w heaters in the 55g tanks anyhow. Thanks for the heads up & reminding me how the actual water mass is less given the amount of hardscape in the tanks...
I bought the silicone I need to do the other 29g tank and more gel super glue. The gel super glue held just fine, I was sure the pressure of the dry driftwood wanting to float would've pulled it apart.
The tank is super cloudy right now (Seachem stability and a seasoned sponge from the 40b) but I'll take pics when it clears. It's lightly planted because I don't have much to put in it right now = 5 unknown crypts, 2 anubias, some anacharis and pennywort stems, wisteria, and dwarf water lettuce. I instantly had nitrate readings, I assume from the poultry manure in the MGOCPM. It will be a while before the fish get moved in from the QT tank.
Onto the next tank! : )


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Smell dissipated yet??


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh yea! That baby's full of water - I'm waiting for the bacterial bloom to clear. It started clearing yesterday (after 3 days of London fog) but it has a ways to go. The first day I put water in, I tested - it was 0 on nititres but high in nitrates. This morning before work it was sky high on both. My little test strips don't measure ammonia. I know, I know, I'll get a real test kit soon - lol. I assume the results are due to the poultry manure in the Miracle Grow Organic potting mix. 
I should try to get more plants in it...I wish it would hurry up & cycle so I could more the celebes from the QT tank.
I'm going to do the other 29 on Fri & Sat when I'm off from work.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

By this time, say, two months from now... you'll have 11,000 cherry shrimp.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

That would be...a miracle! Since I don't have any now. lol

I don't have any moss or good hiding places yet, but I have decided to try shrimp. Did you just guess, or did you see my shrimp post? ; )


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Read and commented on the shrimp post.

You'll get a starter crew of 20-30 cherries and, bam, they'll be in all your tanks within two months easily.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Though I'd post pics, even though the water's still cloudy. It's clearing up pretty well now...
Didn't have much to put in it, but it's a start! Two anubias on the wood, two little pennywort stems, 5 or so wisteria (I like 'em, even though they seem to just be a beginner's plant - lol) 5 crypts all on the right side, a red lily/lotus, some hornwort planted in the middle - I know it'll break off & float, but my HOB flow is pushing into the dw and anubias, so I planted it to keep it out of the way. It'll be moved to the next tank after the water balances out. Dwarf water lettuce on top. Trident Java fern wedged inbetween the two pieces of dw that are glued togther.
I wasn't thinking when I glued the driftwood to the river rock for weight - the river rock is flat, but huge. It's hidden under the gravel. I can't plant anything within 8" or so of the base of the wood because of it. I have the base rock sitting on a thin cushion of silicone covered styro, so there isn't any substrate under the rock - so at least I won't get anarobic areas under there. I also think gluing the long flat river rock to the background (for weight) was a waste - the silicone isn't going to budge on that background! lol But it looks good and there is a 1" or so overhang (where the rock projects over the substrate) and I can wedge roots in there. That's where the hornwort is now - I don't know what I will replace it with. I'd love a small sword, but I only have amazons and one red rubin. I think they'll get too big to keep in a 29g.
The Coralife light is a 2 bulb T5No. Because of the black opaque center hinge on my versa top, I have to leave the light either to the front of the tank or the back. I like both looks, and will alternate days so all the plants get equal light. I imagine fish will look better when the light is in front, but it will be a while before I get to find out...
Today I work on the other tank!

Light in back...










Light in front...










Oh, and I do hope to add shrimp to my tanks, so I could lay moss covered rocks under the driftwood in the areas I can't plant in...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

:drool:

That looks amazing. That is still my favorite background of the two. Good work.roud:


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Really nice background, I love the overhang. 

It will look super with some moss growing in and around some of the nooks and crannies.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks cableguy & tharsis!

yea, I'm reading up on moss now! I don't like the messy unstructured look of java moss, will Christmas/Willow/Taiwan be suitable? I'm not too keen on the look of flame moss, either.
The overhang also hides the HOB intake - you can see where it is if you look for a dark area just behind the java fern. Now that I've hidden most of the BG with wood & plants, I don't mind it so much - lol But for the 55s I really need to photograph local rocky areas, I want them to look more realistic. All in all, I'm pleased with how they look. 

Now a question on cycling the tank (and the next ones, too). Since it's a fishless cycle, do I let it run it's course until ammonia & nitrites are zero? Or do I need to do water changes. I thought water changes were only to benefit fauna, and delayed the cycle? I don't have a kit to test ammonia, but my test strips do check nitrites and nitrates. Both are off the charts. Of course, this is only week one since being filled...


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Just let it do its thing, no need for water changes until you have fauna. 

As for moss, you could also try fissidens fontanus, It has a very nice clean, compact look.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

thanks, tharsis - that does have a good look to it, I'll look it up...


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a bunch growing in my tank so if you want to try it out let me know and I can send you some when I do my next trim.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow - I will take you up on that! Let me know when & how much...
the quick reading I just did on it says it will attach itself, rather than needing to be tied down all the time - that's a definite plus!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

you weren't sure while it was dry but the background sings in the tank wet
looks great like I knew it would LOL

now I just need you to hate it so you'll send it to me


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

No problem. All the mosses you mentoned would work fine for the background.

And I am with wknd. Can I get one for a 20 high?roud:


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL - you guys shouldn't encourage me unless you mean it. When I'm better at this, I'd be happy to make you one! I figured I have invested $40.00 total in materials. That's for both the 29g backgrounds combined. That includes the Drylok (used a little less than 1/2 a can, so I counted 1/2 the $), concrete dyes (still have more than 3/4 of each bottle, so I counted 1/4 of their cost), 3 tubes of silicone to adhere the foam together, a six-pack of cheap cut-in brushes, and a 4' x 8' sheet of 1" thick blue home insulation. The paint stirrers are free - lol. Now I understand why the cichlid folks are so into this, = cost. And control, I like being able to determine what it looks like. 
I've collected 7 large trash bags full of white packing foam from work - all different shapes & sizes. The white stuff is harder to carve because it wants to crumble apart - but if you lightly torch it with the propane, it gets a hard, carvable crust. I'm looking forward to playing with it on other backgrounds.
I've talked my friend into making a BG for her 55, it will be fun in her basement, stryo flying through the air while we both work on them. Her hubby thinks we're nuts anyhow! He gets a big kick out of the messes we make - lucky us!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice! I sat down with the MacBook with the intent to bully you into posting photos and bam, photos!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol! Now pretend you're going to bully me into doing some house cleaning, and maybe I will ; )


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

driftwoodhunter said:


> LOL - you guys shouldn't encourage me unless you mean it.
> I've talked my friend into making a BG for her 55, it will be fun in her basement, stryo flying through the air while we both work on them. Her hubby thinks we're nuts anyhow! He gets a big kick out of the messes we make - lucky us!


Joking in posts from time to time and thinking it's easy to tell when I am.
Photographs aren't the best reviews always on what in hand experience will be but that background look fantastic! 
Finding a combination of materials that is safe for use in tank and durable you are also displaying a real talent in doing this. (imo)

It's always great to do projects with a buddy too good luck on the next one. roud: (hope you post the results)


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I may even sneak in pics of my friend carving hers up - then I can blackmail her with it, lol! 
Seriously, if you ever get the urge to try this, you should - it's a lot of fun. I'm thinking about how real rocks can be built into the backgrounds, and how "fossils" could be hinted at...I think you could really get creative with this process...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

beautiful work on everything, you are very creative! You remind me of myself the way you take on multiple projects at once and learn as you go (plus I have the girlie black and decker drill too lol). I also have a fixer upper house so I feel your pain. You are already doing so much better than I did on the background tho! nice technique! I would let the drylock dry out for 2 days in between coats, or paint over it with something made for water. I think that is where I went wrong as far as the cement coming off. Keep up the good work I am subscribed! Did you notice any raising of ph after the background was in? They look amazing.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

mr2 ~
Thanks for the kind words!
No, my ph isn't higher than my other tank (I only have a 40b set up now), but the nitrites are still sky high. The nitrates were too, but they came down ever so slightly - backwards? I still suspect the Miracle Grow and/or silicone is pushing the ammonia.
I let the Drylok dry a minimum of a day between coats, mostly due to my work schedule. I recently siliconed the 2nd background in, prior to that it sat over a week since the last coat was put on. I haven't added the substrate or anything yet, was waiting for the silicone smell to go away. It did a few days ago, but I just haven't had time to finish setting up the tank. That, and I haven't decided on driftwood yet - I need to determine that before I add anything to the tank.
I guess we _are_ alike, I love to take on mutiple projects at once, and learn on the way. I don't have any attention issues - I focus on what I'm doing at the time, but one project at a time is boring! lol btw, bravo to you for 'fessing up to the girlie B&D tools - lol I work at Walmart and we had the same set I have (drill & saw) go on sale in the 18v. It's still a whopping $90.00! That's highway robbery! I'll keep my 14v for as long as it does the job ; )


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

*Added a few fish...*

Rushing it, I know, but I had to empty the QT tank. I put the two black tetras in two days ago, and they have thrived. So today I put the celebes rainbows in. They are doing fine so far. Great color, swimming wonderfully. Odd, they came right up to the glass to be fed - they've been freakishly skittish since I bought them. Must have enough plantings etc for them to feel comfortable - or maybe they're just thrilled to be out of a ten gallon tank! lol They seem to be enjoying passing through the different branches, too. I fed them lightly, and they ate like hogs. Then I turned the lights out so they can chill out.
I will be crushed if the stress of being put in the tank too soon causes another columnaris outbreak. If it happens it's my fault, and maybe it'll teach me patience. I'd hate it to be at the cost of their comfort and lives though. You may notice one of the black tetras has no tail. It rotted completely off during the columnaris curse. It doesn't seem to miss it at all, and now it call "him" Stumpy. I yell "Go, Stumpy, Go!" lol and he swims with the school, no problem!
Anyhow, here's a few pics. Probably out of focus...lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice. Now I think it warrants a Full Tank Shot.:biggrin:


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

cableguy69846 said:


> Very nice. Now I think it warrants a Full Tank Shot.:biggrin:


+1 for full tank shot:iamwithst


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL - the celebes are so small and nearly transparent, I don't think you see them in a fts - but I'll try when I get home from work tonight...


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

I am in awe of your BGs! And very inspired to do one for my tank. Woo hoo. I love the idea of incorporating real rock too. 

By the way, anubias can be attached with superglue gel. I attached piles of it months ago to both rock and wood and it's thriving. The glue will dry opaque white though so you have to take care to hide it. 

I saw on your 55g thread that you wanted some shiny fish. Have you ever seen Hemigrammus rodwayi? Gold Tetras? Pics don't do them justice. I've seen them in my LFS and they're incredible, like swimming 14k nuggets. Diamond tetras are beautiful too, with silver spangles on their sides. You could probably get either on Aquabid. 

Great thread!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks, Seedreemer!
I'd never heard of Gold tetras - when I googled them I went Wow! 
My lfs has (or had - last week when I went in) 8 or so Diamond tetras. I was thinking about getting them after work today because Monday is BOGO if it's under $5.00, but I already have fish in the QT tank. I don't know if I want to introduce any of his fish to the QT tank - the fish in it now seem to be healthy as can be. This is the store where I got the rainbows that most likely brought the columnaris in to my home. It's made me leary of the lfs. That, and it's not the best smelling place on earth. I can smell the tanks out the door. It probably doesn't help that he has birds, reptiles and small animals, too. There are always a pen or two of rabbits, chinchillas, etc on the floor. The place is tiny and aisles are only 2' - 3' wide, folks are constantly bumping onto the crates. I feel sorry for them...
You should definately do your own 3D background! It's tons of fun, you can change anything you want as you go, and you have total control of how it looks. Nothing can be as accurate as a latex casting of a real rock ledge (how the Big Boys do it) but hey, most of it will be covered by plants - why spend a few hundred bucks? lol


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Diamonds are really nice... Dunno about the ones from your lfs, but they really sparkle in my tank... Here's a pic or two of them


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> mr2 ~
> Thanks for the kind words!
> No, my ph isn't higher than my other tank (I only have a 40b set up now), but the nitrites are still sky high. The nitrates were too, but they came down ever so slightly - backwards? I still suspect the Miracle Grow and/or silicone is pushing the ammonia.
> I let the Drylok dry a minimum of a day between coats, mostly due to my work schedule. I recently siliconed the 2nd background in, prior to that it sat over a week since the last coat was put on. I haven't added the substrate or anything yet, was waiting for the silicone smell to go away. It did a few days ago, but I just haven't had time to finish setting up the tank. That, and I haven't decided on driftwood yet - I need to determine that before I add anything to the tank.
> I guess we _are_ alike, I love to take on mutiple projects at once, and learn on the way. I don't have any attention issues - I focus on what I'm doing at the time, but one project at a time is boring! lol btw, bravo to you for 'fessing up to the girlie B&D tools - lol I work at Walmart and we had the same set I have (drill & saw) go on sale in the 18v. It's still a whopping $90.00! That's highway robbery! I'll keep my 14v for as long as it does the job ; )


I am returning the favor and officially stalking your thread and going to start bugging you fro pictures.:icon_wink

Consider this one a warning miss. Next time it will be the real deal. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

I hate shops like that. I also feel sorry for the poor animals. Poor little things. I definitely understand why you wouldn't want to bring in more fish. It's more costly but buying online is probably safer as long as it's a reputable seller.

I spent about 3 hours last night looking at pics and researching DIY backgrounds. Wowsa!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

well, I was weak and went to the lfs today - I was across the street getting cat food at petsmart, so I thought...
On Mondays, it's BOGO for fish under $5.01. I was going to get the diamond tetras - 'till I saw them again. One was swimming as fast as it could, but it was vertical - head up, tail down. Shimmying all over the tank, lickety-split. I think I may have seen columnaris on a head and tail light tetra, too. Maybe I'm just paranoid since my killer outbreak, but I left with nothing and I won't go back.
However, they did have gold tetras - small, about 1/2" long. Also blue tetras, which were pretty, and red eye and lemon tetras - all very pretty. At least I've seen them in person now & know what they look like. 
I had been considering setting one of the 55s up as a cichlid tank (my best friend loves cichlids and wants me to go halves with her on a online order later - lol) but I like the schooling fish too much. I'd rather have schools of tiny fish, than a few big fish...plus, I've gotten used to the peaceful feeling of all the green plants.
Hey Seedreemer - some of those 3d backgrounds really are something, aren't they!?!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

cableguy, thanks for the warning shot across the bow! LOL


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> well, I was weak and went to the lfs today - I was across the street getting cat food at petsmart, so I thought...
> On Mondays, it's BOGO for fish under $5.01. I was going to get the diamond tetras - 'till I saw them again. One was swimming as fast as it could, but it was vertical - head up, tail down. Shimmying all over the tank, lickety-split. I think I may have seen columnaris on a head and tail light tetra, too. Maybe I'm just paranoid since my killer outbreak, but I left with nothing and I won't go back.
> However, they did have gold tetras - small, about 1/2" long. Also blue tetras, which were pretty, and red eye and lemon tetras - all very pretty. At least I've seen them in person now & know what they look like.
> I had been considering setting one of the 55s up as a cichlid tank (my best friend loves cichlids and wants me to go halves with her on a online order later - lol) but I like the schooling fish too much. I'd rather have schools of tiny fish, than a few big fish...plus, I've gotten used to the peaceful feeling of all the green plants.
> Hey Seedreemer - some of those 3d backgrounds really are something, aren't they!?!


I am with ya on the small schooling fish. So much more fun than the big guys. Unless you have a tank that is a few thousand gallons and you can dump a few hundred fish in it. Lol.



driftwoodhunter said:


> cableguy, thanks for the warning shot across the bow! LOL


Lol. No problem. How is the other tank coming along?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

It's coming along! I got the driftwood in, and a few plants. The water is super cloudy, since I just added it two or three days ago. I'm waiting on some swords I bought on SnS to come in - I'm going to put a Kleiner on one side.
My only problem is trying to figure out how densly to plant crypts. I have a ton of wendtii, and I've been putting a few in the 29s. In the bottom one, there are 5, about 1 - 2" apart. I put two in a corner of the upper 29 today. Still have a ways to go! lol I don't want to move a bunch of things around as they grow, so I don't want to overcrowd them & the other plants (hygro pinnatifida, C. moehlmannii - a bonus plant - woo hoo!, the kleiner sword in one tank, pennywort, red lotus, trident java fern, anubia...)


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> It's coming along! I got the driftwood in, and a few plants. The water is super cloudy, since I just added it two or three days ago. I'm waiting on some swords I bought on SnS to come in - I'm going to put a Kleiner on one side.
> My only problem is trying to figure out how densly to plant crypts. I have a ton of wendtii, and I've been putting a few in the 29s. In the bottom one, there are 5, about 1 - 2" apart. I put two in a corner of the upper 29 today. Still have a ways to go! lol I don't want to move a bunch of things around as they grow, so I don't want to overcrowd them & the other plants (hygro pinnatifida, C. moehlmannii - a bonus plant - woo hoo!, the kleiner sword in one tank, pennywort, red lotus, trident java fern, anubia...)


I know what you mean on the overcrowding. I think my tanks may be to capacity, but I am going to shove more plants in them. Lol. Can't wait to see what you end up with.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

well, I had a bit of a stress moment today!
When I built the backgrounds, I used the only Whisper HOB for a 29g tank I had onhand for a template. I figured I could buy the second filter anytime. Mind you, the first filter was given to me by someone I know who works at Tetra (like I used to). I forgot Tetra makes different lines for different commercial applications! So when I bought the second filter at work (I now work at Walmart) it didn't even come close to fitting the precut shapes of the background! It's the same gph, but a totally different shape/design for the Whisper line. In a panic, I went to Petsmart _again_ tonight to look at HOBs and powerheads/sponges. If I use a powerhead, it will be completely exposed, since I designed the background to hide the intake tube of a HOB. As it happens, Tetra makes TopFin too, and the TopFin HOB for 20 - 40g tanks is identical to my Whisper, except they heat press a silver foil TopFin logo on it. WHEW!! 
Crisis averted ; )
I'm sure the staff at Petsmart think I'm the "crazy fish lady' lol, but they were very nice & let me open the package to match the measurements I took off the Whisper at home. Identical.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> well, I had a bit of a stress moment today!
> When I built the backgrounds, I used the only Whisper HOB for a 29g tank I had onhand for a template. I figured I could buy the second filter anytime. Mind you, the first filter was given to me by someone I know who works at Tetra (like I used to). I forgot Tetra makes different lines for different commercial applications! So when I bought the second filter at work (I now work at Walmart) it didn't even come close to fitting the precut shapes of the background! It's the same gph, but a totally different shape/design for the Whisper line. In a panic, I went to Petsmart _again_ tonight to look at HOBs and powerheads/sponges. If I use a powerhead, it will be completely exposed, since I designed the background to hide the intake tube of a HOB. As it happens, Tetra makes TopFin too, and the TopFin HOB for 20 - 40g tanks is identical to my Whisper, except they heat press a silver foil TopFin logo on it. WHEW!!
> Crisis averted ; )
> I'm sure the staff at Petsmart think I'm the "crazy fish lady' lol, but they were very nice & let me open the package to match the measurements I took off the Whisper at home. Identical.


That was a close crisis moment. Glad it worked out. Now where are the pictures?!:biggrin::hihi:

The plant rescue bucket is up in my thread by the way.:icon_smil


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL - I just came from your thread, reading about the setup. clown puke & all... ; )
No pics tonight, gotta get ready for bed soon...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> LOL - I just came from your thread, reading about the setup. clown puke & all... ; )
> No pics tonight, gotta get ready for bed soon...


DOH! Oh well, I will recommence bugging you tomorrow then. :hihi:

The clown puke looked good in the tank with a red betta. Lol. Ah, how little I knew then.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

That's ok, I gave bags & bags of plastic plants to my friend...and I still use the dreaded pea gravel most people hate. You can take the girl out of the trailer park...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> That's ok, I gave bags & bags of plastic plants to my friend...and I still use the dreaded pea gravel most people hate. You can take the girl out of the trailer park...


Lol. I sold all of my plastic plants when I sold a bunch of fish stuff. I had like 7 tanks and stands and lights and all kinds of stuff I sold. Now I am kicking myself. Lol.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This thread is in sore need of more photos!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> This thread is in sore need of more photos!


+1.:icon_smil


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

*NEW PICS! But Not Much Different...lol*

ok, pesterers (is that a word?) Here goes!
Pics, complete with diatoms, the fuzzy white bloom on new driftwood, and two pics of the second tank - in all it's London fog glory! lol
The first tank is the one on the bottom of the stand. I had to take all the pics at an angle because of reflected afternoon light from the opposite windows. It's hard to see, but there is wisteria, pennywort next to the wisteria, some wendtii crypts, some hygro pinnatifida at the very back (where the hornwort was - I pulled it as it was getting nasty), two anubiia, two red lotus, and some trident java fern. Floating is dwarf water lettuce, and some bonus plants sent to me by a seller on SnS. Two pieces of a stem plant (don't know what) and what I think he called floating riccia. I tossed them in this tank because it has fish in it now, and it needs all the plants I can get in there.
Fish = 9 celebes rainbows and 12 black tetras. I hope to get some dwarf corys for the tank later.
It's possible that my twin bulb T5NO is too much light - the hornwort was starting to get covered in either algae, or diatoms - I don't know which. It was fluffy and somewhat gelatenous looking, but it was brown like the diatoms. Hopefully it was just clusters of diatoms collected inbetween the fine "hairs" of the hornwort. I rest the light fixture directly on the glass, and I'm going to make something for it to rest on to raise it a few inches. I worry that it make the versa glass tops so hot anyhow.
The driftwood has its typical coating of white goo, I'm just waiting it out. It has never taken long to fade in my other tanks.
FTS










Some of the fish. One of the shots is really out of focus (they are so hard to get) but I wanted to show how nicely the celebes school...































Now pics of the top tank - just so there's no whining! lol
The light has to be in front, or in back. I have black hinges on my glass tops. As with the bottom tank, I plan on alternating days. Here's the BB bloom (aka London Fog) Not much in here yet - some pennywort, crypts in the left back corner, and a red lotus in front of the wood (miniscule - you can't see it yet). A crypt in front of the rock, and hygro pinnatifida behind the rock, wrapping around the right side. I have some swords coming in, and I'm going to put a Kleiner in the right side of the tank. Then I'll continue planting as I have room...the shadowy area in the background, just behind the end of the driftwood stick, is where the HOB intake is. Hidden from sight, but accessable to clean when needed.

Light in back










Light in front










I know you can't see much from my pics - you'll have to use your imagination! lol
I ordered two stands for my 55s, they are going to be delivered tomorrow. After I lay some tile, I can start on them! That's what I hope to do while I'm on vacation, Oct 26 - Nov1...I don't have any lights for them yet, though.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice. Those backgrounds look great with the substrate. I can't wait till it fills in now. Remember to keep some space, I will have some stem plants to send your way in a couple of weeks.:icon_smil

As for the light, just leave it in the back. You don't need to worry about moving it around. My 10 gallon is set up the same way and everything grows fine if it is in the back. Just my opinion though.:icon_smil Figured not moving it would save you some hassle though.

Again, the tanks look great, cant wait to see them all green and sparkly.

And I promise to not pester you for pics for, like, a week now. Unless you do something that warrants them. Lol.:hihi:roud:


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol - that's ok, pestering's fun!
Fingers crossed your plant foray works well! Maybe by then I'll have one of the 55s up...gotta save for the lights.
I'm really pleased with the backgrounds - I hope they don't peel, like one memnber's did. The bottom tank (1st one done) is getting diatoms on the Drylok. I know (or hope!) they won't last, but it adds realism to the BG. Algae or moss will do well in this kind of thing...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Lol - that's ok, pestering's fun!
> Fingers crossed your plant foray works well! Maybe by then I'll have one of the 55s up...gotta save for the lights.
> I'm really pleased with the backgrounds - I hope they don't peel, like one memnber's did. The bottom tank (1st one done) is getting diatoms on the Drylok. I know (or hope!) they won't last, but it adds realism to the BG. Algae or moss will do well in this kind of thing...


I am hoping it will work too. Already kicking around the idea of adding some DIY CO2 to the tank, but not sure. What kind of lights are you gonna get? And I am sure they will be fine. Have some faith. If all else fails, you try again. I am sure it will work out great though. And some moss placed in some key spots would look amazing. If I can get a hold of chad320 on here, he sells moss packages for a decent price. Check Bahugo's thread. He got one from him and I am planning on it too. It may be an option for you as well.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

The lights I got for the 29s are Coralife twin bulb T5NOs from That Pet Place. They have the option of getting freshwater bulbs or SW bulbs. They were sold out on the 48" units, but I see they are in again, under a new name (not Coralife, but I don't think it was Aqueon, either)
The ones I bought for the 29s have polished aluminum reflectors, I'd have to call & see if the new lights do too. The 48" units are $59.99.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> The lights I got for the 29s are Coralife twin bulb T5NOs from That Pet Place. They have the option of getting freshwater bulbs or SW bulbs. They were sold out on the 48" units, but I see they are in again, under a new name (not Coralife, but I don't think it was Aqueon, either)
> The ones I bought for the 29s have polished aluminum reflectors, I'd have to call & see if the new lights do too. The 48" units are $59.99.


Yikes, that is pricey. Not as bad as the HO units but still up there. Why not just use some shop lights from HD or some place like that, and put them in the hoods?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Woah, this is looking great! Think my mind is definitely changed on the faux background. Really enjoying these.


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

Drift, the tanks look great! I'm still amazed at your BGs. And yes, there are some amazing ones online. I'm still thinking about what I want to attempt first. And the fish looks great. I've always wanted to keep both and have never gotten around to it. I'm like you in that I prefer a school of small fish rather than a few big ones.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

*cableguy* ~ my tanks don't have hoods (canopies). Well, one does, but I'm selling it and the stand to my friend. It's a big chunky pine thing - I hate it. The stands I ordered are black metal - the Manhattan style from Petco. Yea, yea, I've heard it all before "ew, metal stands?" I like 'em. I used a Home Depot shop light with T8s for one of the 55s before - I liked it, but the quality of the light in the T5s is so much nicer and brighter. There is also a single bulb option. If I end up having algae with the twin bulbs, I'll get the single. But I like the color combo with two bulbs. I may simply shorten my light time. (it's 6-7 hrs in the evening now, after a full day of natural diffused light) I put a 6700 and a...um..well I don't remember what the other bulb is! Anyhow I put two bulbs in the shop light for the plants. I think the other is a 8000. I rested it on the tank top, but it really should have been suspended from the ceiling or from bent tubing to look good. I don't know that I want that. The two 55s will be a dividing wall between my living room and kitchen, and I think I might prefer the ultra slim T5 units rather than have shop lights hanging, competing with my suspended kitchen lights...
*somewhatshocked* and *Seedreemer* ~ thanks for the kind words! I now believe that the key to a good looking faux rock background is to hide most of it! lol Let bits & pieces poke out, and let your imagination fill in the rest. ; )


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> *cableguy* ~ my tanks don't have hoods (canopies). Well, one does, but I'm selling it and the stand to my friend. It's a big chunky pine thing - I hate it. The stands I ordered are black metal - the Manhattan style from Petco. Yea, yea, I've heard it all before "ew, metal stands?" I like 'em. I used a Home Depot shop light with T8s for one of the 55s before - I liked it, but the quality of the light in the T5s is so much nicer and brighter. There is also a single bulb option. If I end up having algae with the twin bulbs, I'll get the single. But I like the color combo with two bulbs. I may simply shorten my light time. (it's 6-7 hrs in the evening now, after a full day of natural diffused light) I put a 6700 and a...um..well I don't remember what the other bulb is! Anyhow I put two bulbs in the shop light for the plants. I think the other is a 8000. I rested it on the tank top, but it really should have been suspended from the ceiling or from bent tubing to look good. I don't know that I want that. The two 55s will be a dividing wall between my living room and kitchen, and I think I might prefer the ultra slim T5 units rather than have shop lights hanging, competing with my suspended kitchen lights...
> *somewhatshocked* and *Seedreemer* ~ thanks for the kind words! I now believe that the key to a good looking faux rock background is to hide most of it! lol Let bits & pieces poke out, and let your imagination fill in the rest. ; )


Oh, didn't know you were not gonna have canopies. I am going to build some for my tanks to keep the cats from drinking out of them. And I want them to match the furniture. Are you going to have the 55's back to back or side by side?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

They are going to be side by side = 100" of aquarium wall! woo-hoo! I'll butt one tank up against the exterior wall, and the 2nd tank will continue into the space. My living room is 14' x18', and it flows right into the 14' x 11' kitchen. I only have the kitchen's base cabinets to divide the space now, and I don't use them. They are useless - the doors are too narrow to get anything in them. I'm going to rip them out next year and replace them with an rustic bench I'm going to make. I bought a slab of sweet looking catalpa wood, and I collected thick knarley driftwood for the legs. With the tanks in place, I won't have to look at my fridge, stove an dirty dishes from the living room anymore! lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> They are going to be side by side = 100" of aquarium wall! woo-hoo! I'll butt one tank up against the exterior wall, and the 2nd tank will continue into the space. My living room is 14' x18', and it flows right into the 14' x 11' kitchen. I only have the kitchen's base cabinets to divide the space now, and I don't use them. They are useless - the doors are too narrow to get anything in them. I'm going to rip them out next year and replace them with an rustic bench I'm going to make. I bought a slab of sweet looking catalpa wood, and I collected thick knarley driftwood for the legs. With the tanks in place, I won't have to look at my fridge, stove an dirty dishes from the living room anymore! lol


That is going to be sweet. I would love to have a room divider like that.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

My friend's daughter gave me 5 bifold doors that are louvered all the way down - she had painted them a distressed white and hinged them to make a screen. They look like plantation shutters (what I dream of getting if I won the lottery!). I'm going to have them at the back side of the tanks - on the kitchen side. Originally I wanted to be able to see the tanks from both the living room and the kitchen, but I realized that would mean I could see right through them - still seeing my appliances. Now I want to make faux rock backgrounds for them, so I will use the wood screens to hide the unsightly siliconed side of the tanks that will face the kitchen...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> My friend's daughter gave me 5 bifold doors that are louvered all the way down - she had painted them a distressed white and hinged them to make a screen. They look like plantation shutters (what I dream of getting if I won the lottery!). I'm going to have them at the back side of the tanks - on the kitchen side. Originally I wanted to be able to see the tanks from both the living room and the kitchen, but I realized that would mean I could see right through them - still seeing my appliances. Now I want to make faux rock backgrounds for them, so I will use the wood screens to hide the unsightly siliconed side of the tanks that will face the kitchen...


That is gonna look sweet.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

OK, where have you been? Anything tank related going on? Where are the progress pictures?:bounce:


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

No progress that can be seen in pics - I'm still cycling the top 29g tank - so no fish in it yet, and I think I've hit the turning point in the ick in the bottom tank. The black tetras are looking better, everyone still eats like hogs (I had no idea celebes rainbows were so voracious!) I won't add any corys to that tank until it's been healthy a month or so. The neons are still in the QT tank waiting on the upper 29 to cycle.
I haven't had the funds to tile the floor area where the 55s are going, but I did order their stands and they've arrived. But that'll be another thread...lol
I have learned something about hygro pinnatifida, though. I planted some in the substrate of both 29s and I have the rest floating in the 40b - waiting to put them in the 55s. Those that are floating are thriving, those that I planted are melting/rotting. Today I uprooted the planted ones & have them floating in their 29g tanks - hopefully they will recover. I'm going to replant them by tying them to wood/rocks like Java fern or anubias - I think they will do better that way. 
I will say all of this has cured me of my "dump in the conditioners and plunk in the fish - I want it all now" habits. I used to be the kind of person that wanted it NOW. It doesn't bother me at all to take all the time in the world now - I don't feel the least bit inclined to rush the other tanks, I'm finding the challenge of waiting until the tank is right for the livestock a kind of pleasure!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> No progress that can be seen in pics - I'm still cycling the top 29g tank - so no fish in it yet, and I think I've hit the turning point in the ick in the bottom tank. The black tetras are looking better, everyone still eats like hogs (I had no idea celebes rainbows were so voracious!) I won't add any corys to that tank until it's been healthy a month or so. The neons are still in the QT tank waiting on the upper 29 to cycle.
> I haven't had the funds to tile the floor area where the 55s are going, but I did order their stands and they've arrived. But that'll be another thread...lol
> I have learned something about hygro pinnatifida, though. I planted some in the substrate of both 29s and I have the rest floating in the 40b - waiting to put them in the 55s. Those that are floating are thriving, those that I planted are melting/rotting. Today I uprooted the planted ones & have them floating in their 29g tanks - hopefully they will recover. I'm going to replant them by tying them to wood/rocks like Java fern or anubias - I think they will do better that way.
> I will say all of this has cured me of my "dump in the conditioners and plunk in the fish - I want it all now" habits. I used to be the kind of person that wanted it NOW. It doesn't bother me at all to take all the time in the world now - I don't feel the least bit inclined to rush the other tanks, I'm finding the challenge of waiting until the tank is right for the livestock a kind of pleasure!


Wow. I asked for an update, I got one. Lol.

Glad to hear you are taking it slow. Hopefully everything will start to move along for you. Glad to hear the fish and plants are doing well.:icon_smil Post a link when you start the 55 gallon journal. I can't wait for that.roud:


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL - I just jumped over to your thread to catch up - the plants are looking great!
At least you know how it is, $$ wise. Not all of us can tackle our projects when we want to - my future fish are very happy about that! lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> LOL - I just jumped over to your thread to catch up - the plants are looking great!
> At least you know how it is, $$ wise. Not all of us can tackle our projects when we want to - my future fish are very happy about that! lol


Thanks on the plants.:icon_smil

I know all too well on the money bit. That is why one of my tanks is still on the floor. Lol. That and I need to clean parts of the house.:hihi:


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Finally some headway with both tanks! The ick is on the run in the bottom tank, no spots seen in 3 days. I'm still treating for ick, and I'll do so for another week or so. I'm considering adding the neons I have in QT (they've been there forever it seems) to the lower rainbow/tetra tank because I don't think they'd appreciate being put in the upper 29g that they were purchased for. Why? Because I impulsively bought 9 Buenos Aires Tetras and put them in the upper tank. I think the BATs would bully the shy neons to death.
First things first; does anyone think it would be overload to add 13 neons (half grown now) to the botton 29 - which has 9 black tetras and 9 celebes rainbows? Those are all pretty small fish. I do weekly water changes of 25 - 40% normally, right now its 25% every 3 days due to the ick meds.
I'm undecided with what I want to do to the upper 29. It was going to be neons & harlequins, but I love the Buenos Aires. Really, a 29 is too short for them but I'm not sure they play well with others so I don't know about moving them to a 55 when they are set up - and I don't know how they'll be with plants. I've read they are rather hard on them, eating them to the quick. But boy, they'd look great in a 55! Some people here said they don't bother their plants. So far they have ignored what is in the tank - a few assorted crypts, a baby red lotus just sprouting, floating pennywort, and a kleiner sword. If they get plant hungry I wouldn't mind an all-hardscape tank, I like the looks of them. More rocks & driftwood. I'm already planning to add more thin diagonal pieces of wood because they BATs weave in & out of what little I have now - it looks great! I don't know if 9 BATs are pushing the limits of a 29's bioload - they are 2" now & grow up to 3". Nine fish just look so bare. I wanted to add corys for bottom cleaners but the BATs are hogs and very, very little food escapes them. I hope to hear how much I can reasonably push the bioload in another post I made on the fish forum because I'd wouldn't mind skipping the corys and adding a few more BATs if the tank could handle it. Since they aren't eating the plants yet I'm going to try some floaters to benefit the water quality. Things like hornwort and dwarf water lettuce. I have the dwl in abundance, but I'd have to buy some hornwort. I may float more pennywort too.
Anyhow, here are some crappy pics of the upper tank! The water is really that dark and I may use oak leaves to keep it that way (right now it's due to the driftwood). The tank has new tank algae - diatoms & what I call peach fuzz - lol. I rather like the "patina" of diatoms, but the peach fuzz is getting on my nerves. I'll post pics of it another day to see what you think it is.
Here goes! Gotta be at work at 4:30am so I'm off to bed soon - I feel like a Granny! lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Those fish look cool. :icon_smil

If you are going to go for a black water biotope, not many plants will do well in it. There are a few hardy species that will, but I can't remember any off the top of my head. As for the neons, leave them in quarantine till the ick clears up. To help fight that, crank your water temp up to about 85 degrees. The ick won't survive in water warmer than about 84, from what I have been told. You could always save the neons for one of the 55 gallon tanks too.:biggrin:


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I can't get my tanks warmer than 78.8 = that's with the heater cranked open to the max. And I'm using 200w heaters in the 29s! I'm going to change heaters when I have the $$, but two will run me over $80.00...
I wasn't going to add the neons until I thought the tank was healthy - I hate that it sounded different - I'm not cruel! If I wait to put them in a 55, they may die of old age - lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I can't get my tanks warmer than 78.8 = that's with the heater cranked open to the max. And I'm using 200w heaters in the 29s! I'm going to change heaters when I have the $$, but two will run me over $80.00...
> I wasn't going to add the neons until I thought the tank was healthy - I hate that it sounded different - I'm not cruel! If I wait to put them in a 55, they may die of old age - lol


Have you tried supplementing with a second smaller heater? That could be an option. I wouldn't worry about replacing them completely, cuz you won't need to keep it that warm for long. Maybe a week or so. Besides, if you keep it that warm for too long, you may fry your plants. You could look into getting a secondary smaller heater, and just using it for such emergencies. 50 or 100 watts would probably be fine just to give it that bit of a boost for a while.

Yeah, I got that on the neons, I was just testing you. *shiftyeyedlook*

Sorry, I had just woken up from a allergy induced nap when I read that. It didn't click into place right away. And you may have a point on the old age thing. Lol.:icon_smil


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

I had the same issue with my one heater, found a second aqueous on sale and that did the trick for me, but it sounds like you have it licked, so give it a week and consider it gone! I have been following the progress, I like the backwater look, if I wasnt so much of a plant fan I would definitely do one...


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

*shiftyeyedlook*
lol - that cracked me up

I have an Aqueon Pro in my 40b, and I love it. That's what I'm going to get next time.
It's funny - I like the "bones" of the scape better than the plants - I hate it when some darned healthy plant blocks my view of my driftwood or rocks! lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> *shiftyeyedlook*
> lol - that cracked me up
> 
> I have an Aqueon Pro in my 40b, and I love it. That's what I'm going to get next time.
> It's funny - I like the "bones" of the scape better than the plants - I hate it when some darned healthy plant blocks my view of my driftwood or rocks! lol


Lol. I am still not all in there either. Maybe I need another nap.:hihi:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

The tanks I think look great with the backgrounds in place but it's hard to tell with only two teaser FTS pics.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thought I would just cut & paste something I wrote on the fish forum about the top 29 with the Buenos Aires Tetras - I was warned about them eating plants...so far I don't mind a nibble here & there...

"It has begun! One tender, tasty new red lotus leaf has been eaten, and another one chomped on. I planted some pennywort and an aponogeton undulatus. I'll be watching!
Actually, I'll be watching because I have a most talented fish - the Mysterious Teleporting Time-Traveling Fish.
I bought nine BATs. The store gave me ten. After the second day, I only saw nine fish - for three days. Suddenly the tenth one appeared at feeding time. Then it vanished for two more days. Now its back. I wish it'd bring me back souvenirs! lol
Seriously, there is absolutely no place this fish can hide. I don't get it."

wkndracer, I will try to get a fts tonight! lol There's not much to see but tannis in one tank, and floating plants that are being temp. "hosted" in the other : )


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

*updated pics*

Not great pics, and nothing much has changed in the lower 29 with the celebes & black tetras - other than I now have blue-green silicone thanks to the malachite green - lol.
The fish spend 99% of their time behind the driftwood & over the flat rock on the substrate. I'm taking notes so I hopefully I won't have visually dead spots like that in the 55s - although I don't mind so much because I think hiding places give the fish more security & keeps them healthier.
So here's the lower 29 with the celebes & black tetras - I'll be adding the neons to this tank in time. Right now I'm floating several plants in it while waiting on the 55s to be set up - mostly young swords.










Here are two shots of the upper 29g with the 10 (or 9, if one's teleporting) Buenos Aires tetras. One shot is too tannin colored, one is too lacking in tannin color. The actual true color is inbetween. The silver of the fish really glows in the tannins, so I'm thinking of using oak leaves to maintain that look after the wood finishes leaching. Right now I have new tank diatoms & the translucent goo that grows on driftwood. In one shot the light is in the back, in the other it's in the front. I'll be raising the light this weekend to see how I like it. (now it rests on the glass lid)
Still adding plants this weekend, too. They nibbled a bit, but I want to see what they do with a full tank of plants. I will be adding more diagonal pieces of driftwood too, because I love how the fish twine their way through it.



















The BATs are so hungry all the time I decided to name them all Starvin' Marvin. But I think I'll name the teleporting one Waldo, because I'm always wondering where he is...lol


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Gotta be at work at 4:30am so I'm off to bed soon - I feel like a Granny!


Haha - don't feel too badly. I'm a 29-year-old male and I feel like a granny every day.

Seriously, though, I love watching this tank grow. The fish are great.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Realizing patience is best when setting up new tanks I just wanted another look at you're handy work. I like the lower 29 but both (after putting a flat spot on the scroll wheel) look great to me, maybe it's because the one looks more like Florida limestone idk

thanks for the pics


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement - right now both tanks are in limbo, the lower because of the ick treatments that stain the water & prevent me from adding the neons, and the upper tank is just at that 'tween state of being where it's settling in. Not enough plants, plenty of diatoms & algae, etc. 
It's funny, I hate posting pics at these points because they are boring, but I realize I like in-progress pics in other people's threads. lol 
The more I read on Buenos Aires tetras, the more I worry about adding other species to the tank. I know many folks haven't had problems but mine seem especially boisterous and pugnacious - perhaps due to being in a tank I believe is far too small for them. I find them so intetesting to watch that I am thinking about making one of the 55s a BAT tank. With the longer length to swim in some of the territory spats may end. Usually these fish in the 29 school together beautifully, other times they pair off & nip & chase, changing "partners" as they cruise by one another. Especially at feeding time which is normal, and at water change time. They love the disturbance of the water change. I could put a current powerhead at one end of a 55 for them to swim against. As it is I had to raise the water level in the 29 because they wanted to swim against the current coming immediately out of the hob outflow. They would even "jump" the mild rapids like salmon. I've read they are great jumpers, and when I raised the water level it stopped this weird action. I'll show you pics of it later! A bigger tank scaped in a more complex layout will benefit them. I love the activity they bring to the tank - my other 29 with the celebes & black tetras is boring by comparison (and I used to think the celebes were hyper!)


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

*Salmon wannabe*

You can see how I built a split ledge under the hob outflow to direct the water to the sides of the tank. These pics were taken when the water level was lower. Since raising it the fish stopped doing this.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks wkndracer!
I've been scoping out local rock like crazy for ideas on the 55s - lol. It finally dawned on me I keep looking at rough & tumble land mass rock, when I should be looking at the rock near the water line of the creeks. ; )
I didn't have a clue when I started these 29s, but now I'm doing lots of scribbled sketches for the 55s. While talking to cable he gave me the idea to link the pattern of the backgrounds of the two 55s since they will be side by side. I decided I'd also link the driftwood, so it looks like a branch/branches connect from the side of each tank. I'm going to do the same with the plants - having whatever is at the end of one be the same plant that starts the next tank. It will take me all winter to fund the tile floor under the tanks, etc. but I have learned patience! lol I need to wait until Petco has another $1 sale to get the second 55 - I've decided not to use the craigslist one since it looks so different. (thickness of glass, trim size & color, etc)
If I don't chicken out I'm going to take the plunge & get angelfish for the non-BAT 55! I'll be pming you for tips then for sure - lol


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

be forewarned that you can't 'bookend' tanks. At least I can't anyway.

Setting them up within a week of each other. CO2, light fixtures, ferts, plants all the same and 6 months later they looked completely different LOL UGH! gave up on it here. Guessing it's just a living thing and slight changes in bio load create shifts but idk

Even used mirrored backgrounds but couldn't get the tank growth to mirror each other LOL after a year I gave up and now the plants are completely different.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL - and if one 55 gets ick and the other doesn't, I'd have to put malachite green in BOTH tanks so the silicone will match - LOL


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

Can we get a Zoomed out picture of both tanks at the same time + the stand and nice tile job 

! love the tanks btw! totally subbed! can't wait to see more growth in them


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Just got caught up on your thread. Your tanks look very nice. I cant wait to see the 55gs too  I would also like to see both tanks on the stand. I have a set of these and yours is especially interesting for that reason. I was going to get some celebs too but now that I see you got them, ill try not to copy


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

haha - oh, such demands! ; )
I'll get a pic of the two up this week. I love the double tank stand - if I ever see any at a flea market or antique shop, I'm going to grab it. Sitting there, looking at two tanks at the same time is fun. One tank has a strong green tone to it, one is amber. It isn't boring, and I never think I'm looking at the same thing just rearranged.
Don't hesitate on the celebes! They are a very cool fish. The males flash their fins at one another, they flash at the females too, but the ladies aren't impressed yet. The color is subtle, but when natural light hits the front of the tank (and so the front of the fish) their iridescent color flashes as bright as a neon light. They have a quirky swim pattern - rather clowninsh. I really like them.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

driftwoodhunter said:


> haha - oh, such demands! ; )
> I'll get a pic of the two up this week.


 Sorry, fell asleep waiting  *nudge nudge* Absolutely loooove your skills.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

OK, driftwoodhunter. Where have you been and what is going on with these tanks?roud:


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

hey there ~
I've been waiting on a replacement light fixture - one of these tanks had the Coralife fixture that blew (another thread).
UPS is scheduled to deliver the light tomorrow!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> hey there ~
> I've been waiting on a replacement light fixture - one of these tanks had the Coralife fixture that blew (another thread).
> UPS is scheduled to deliver the light tomorrow!


That sucks on the light. At least you are getting another one. Other than it going out, how do you like those fixtures?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I really like the light fixture - I have another on the other 29 and it's given me no problem. I called the online store where I bought it, they referred me to the Coralife people, and they sent a new replacement out free of charge - no shipping, nothing! That's great customer service...
It's very slim (low profile) you can hardly see it on the versa glass. It does have just one ballast for two bulbs - some people wouldn't like that. I'm too much of a noob to care.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I really like the light fixture - I have another on the other 29 and it's given me no problem. I called the online store where I bought it, they referred me to the Coralife people, and they sent a new replacement out free of charge - no shipping, nothing! That's great customer service...
> It's very slim (low profile) you can hardly see it on the versa glass. It does have just one ballast for two bulbs - some people wouldn't like that. I'm too much of a noob to care.


I like the sound of it. I am thinking of getting one for my 20 high as I don't like the spotlight effect I am getting with the dome fixtures. Is it a normal output fixture?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, Mine are 30"long (to fit the 29g tanks) and they come with two T5NO bulbs - one is a Colormax, one is a 6700, 18 watts each (yes, I know watts are old school)
The light that came with my 40b is still on it. It's one of those lights that is in a bulkier housing. If I get time tomorrow after work I'll take pics of the 40b with the original light and then the Coralife (which is shorter) for a comparison. 
But now I have to go to bed - gotta get up at 5:30!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Yes, Mine are 30"long (to fit the 29g tanks) and they come with two T5NO bulbs - one is a Colormax, one is a 6700, 18 watts each (yes, I know watts are old school)
> The light that came with my 40b is still on it. It's one of those lights that is in a bulkier housing. If I get time tomorrow after work I'll take pics of the 40b with the original light and then the Coralife (which is shorter) for a comparison.
> But now I have to go to bed - gotta get up at 5:30!


Sounds good.:icon_smil


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Looking good Cindy!!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

*Driftwood for the 55g tanks...*

OK - this has nothing to do with my 29g tanks, but some of you have asked me when I'm going to get off my duff & start on the 55s - lol. Well, it won't be for another month - I need to lay tile flooring where the 55s are going. BUT...I have the driftwood for the tanks! One I bought some time ago, one just arrived today. They are both 32" long, I know they're not hardwood, but it'll work...and here they are...
TaDa!
This one is exactly 12" wide - it would be wedged into the 55 with no room to spare (front to back) because of this, I'm considering saving it for the 40b and rescaping the 40b when I move the tank (which I'll have to, to set up the 55s). Of course, that will mean a new hunt for dw for one of the 55s...



















This last pic is how I think I'll put it in the tank










Today's piece...part broke off in shipping (you can see where) but super glue will fix that right up..










Close up of the imbedded rock...










Upside down (from how the seller photographed it) - the way I'll put it in the tank...










I think the driftwood & rocks are the most interesting parts of a tank - I'll hate to cover them up with plants! lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok. Didn't get to say anything earlier as I was getting ready to jet.

That DW looks amazing. Where did you pick it up? That will look awesome in 55 gallon tanks with a little moss on it.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I am ashamed (because I am a Mighty Driftwood Hunter, and wild driftwood fears me) to admit both of these came from e*bay. I was actually the ONLY bidder on the first piece - I won it for 99 cents plus actual shipping. I think people were put off by it's size?
The second one set me back - using up all my "play" money leftover from paying bills - but it was worth every penny to me. It was $53 total. I jumped on it's Buy-It-Now price. It's exactly what I wanted in a piece of dw, and I've been looking for something like it for months. There's a great driftwood store online (can't remember the name) and I've been watching there, too. This e*bay one is perfect. 
It just gets me pumped up even more to get started on this twin 55g project. I'm lucky that my paycheck next week has my quarterly bonus on it. I'm using it to buy more plants from Gordon & to get the backerboard & tile - just enough to set up a 55...oooh I can't wait!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I am ashamed (because I am a Mighty Driftwood Hunter, and wild driftwood fears me) to admit both of these came from e*bay. I was actually the ONLY bidder on the first piece - I won it for 99 cents plus actual shipping. I think people were put off by it's size?
> The second one set me back - using up all my "play" money leftover from paying bills - but it was worth every penny to me. It was $53 total. I jumped on it's Buy-It-Now price. It's exactly what I wanted in a piece of dw, and I've been looking for something like it for months. There's a great driftwood store online (can't remember the name) and I've been watching there, too. This e*bay one is perfect.
> It just gets me pumped up even more to get started on this twin 55g project. I'm lucky that my paycheck next week has my quarterly bonus on it. I'm using it to buy more plants from Gordon & to get the backerboard & tile - just enough to set up a 55...oooh I can't wait!


Nice. I am going to have to start watching e-bay a little bit. I hate when something like that eats up all the "play" money. Good luck on the tile and all that. And don't forget, when you are ready, I need to trim the myrio again really soon. Lol, now would be good, but I can wait a bit. If you end up remembering the name of the store, send me a link? That would be awesome.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know how to do a link, but I just double-checked - it's called The Driftwood Store. (Duh)
I might be in a plant buying mood next Wed. when I get paid - we'll have to pm prices, etc!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I don't know how to do a link, but I just double-checked - it's called The Driftwood Store. (Duh)
> I might be in a plant buying mood next Wed. when I get paid - we'll have to pm prices, etc!


Lol. Got ya on the name. I will check it out.

Just let me know when you are ready. It won't be expensive at all. $15 at the most, but I am thinking closer to $10 for a bunch of stems shipped. Just PM me.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Will do!


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

nice tanks and drift wood, but you call yourself driftwoodhunter?
here in down under we pull on our gumboots pile in the pick up and go bush and it always works out, i have found some awesome pieces!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I know, I know, I am ashamed! *hangs head low*

In my defense, I've plucked many a chunk o' driftwood from the rivers to my car! lol


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I know, I know, I am ashamed! *hangs head low*
> 
> In my defense, I've plucked many a chunk o' driftwood from the rivers to my car! lol


haha but i admit if i lived in usa i probs would buy some mazi 
that stuff is wicked


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

*updated pics*

Finally got a shot of both tanks on the stand - I took it at night because there is glare from windows on the opposite wall during the afternoon (when I was home). I'm really glad I elevated the iron stand 8" - 10", it makes it much easier to see the lower tank.
I'm floating plants in all my tanks until I get the 55s up, so that lends to the darkness of the pics. (I only have one 55 so far, I'll buy another one when Petco has another $1 sale). There are more tannins in the top tank with the Buenos Aires Tetras, I like the tannin look though. The bottom tank with the celebes rainbows looks empty - if you look verrrry closely, you can see the eyes of two fish. There are actually nine, but they are the shyest things I've ever had. The placement of the driftwood is terrible for me - they hide behind it all the time. It's good that that have a place to find shelter in though. I'm going to put them in the second 55 I set up - they need the space to cruise.
Some additional pics of the BATs - very entertaining fish - but so quarrelsome with each other. I hope that will be lessened when they move into a 55. I'm still learning what plants they eat & don't eat. The tall angustifolia anubias seem to be safe. So does the sword.










The top tank with the Buenos Aries tetras;










The bottom tank with the celebes rainbows - yes, the wood is having another bacterial bloom!;










This "guy" (I'm assuming) has developed a beautiful pale bluish line on his fins - he's also top dog in the tank. He has a few challengers, and they're getting the same fin markings. I think 3 out of 10 have this - that would be a good male/female ratio, so I hope I have no more males (less fighting). There are tattered fins in this tank! Maybe they all get this fin color as they mature - I have no idea...










Sometimes they all do their own thing...










and sometimes they shoal beautifully - I love watching them when they do this. I hate seeing them squabble!










Hopefull this winter I will have the two 55s up & running - one with the BATs and Columbian Red and Blue Tetras (still in QT), and one with the shy celebes rainbows and who know what else. If I can fit them in (I have BIG driftwood for these tanks!) I may get a few silver angels. Trouble is I don't know what I could keep with the angels - I'd like to get some color in the tank. I'll be asking wkndracer his opinion. I am thinking harlequin rasboras or lemon tetras. I may nix the angels for two schools of some small fish that would otherwise be angel food...
Ok, I have to go make dinner!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

YAY! PICTURES! Those tanks look amazing. Now you are making me want to put the 20 on a rack like that and put another tank under it.:hihi: I just may do that when I move the tank again. Those BAT's are pretty awesome. A bigger school of those would be amazing. I just recently got my first 2 schooling fish. Some cardinals in the 10 gallon, and some black neons in the 20, and they are my new obsession. Great fish to watch.roud:

Glad you found some time to share with us. Don't be a stranger now.:icon_bigg


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi cable!
After having schooling/shoaling fish, I don't want anything else. Watching them swoop and turn as one is so neat to see. The BATs do a good job of swimming at all levels and inbetween the plants and hardscape - I'll have to plan out the 55 they are going into carefully - the Columbians behave in exactly the same way. When I plan the plantings and hardscape in their 55, I'll have to visualize the open waterways as "solid" corridors, so I can direct the swim patterns so I see them well. Same goes for the rainbows - I don't want them hiding forever - I only see them all at feeding times. If some died in a larger well planted & scaped tank, I'd never find them! The rainbows tend to stay in the lower 1/3 of the tank. It's going to be hard to find companion fish for them that swim in the mid & upper ranges - at least based on what fish I am most interested in. I'm looking hard at rummy-nosed tetras, lemon tetras, harlequin rasboras, and neons/cardinals as my choices. The neons don't school in my 40b, but the flash of color is so nice. They swim more like a loose blob. I really like tiger barbs too, but I think I'll keep them in the 40b.
There are so many fish I like, and I'd really like to get something different than the everday/always seen fish, but my budget means I pretty much have to buy fish when they are on sale at Petsmart. Petsmart never gets anything new. My local fish store ALWAYS has cool fish - lemons, blue tetras, praecox rainbows, threadfins, rummy-nose...but they are the sickest fish I've ever seen too. I won't buy there again. Not fish - meds, etc., yes. The next nearest fish store is two hours round trip. Their fish average $5 each. Too much for me. Shipping costs are too much for me to order online or here. So Petsmart it is. I guess I'll have dull tanks : (
But they'll be full of cool rocks, wood, and plants! lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Hi cable!
> After having schooling/shoaling fish, I don't want anything else. Watching them swoop and turn as one is so neat to see. The BATs do a good job of swimming at all levels and inbetween the plants and hardscape - I'll have to plan out the 55 they are going into carefully - the Columbians behave in exactly the same way. When I plan the plantings and hardscape in their 55, I'll have to visualize the open waterways as "solid" corridors, so I can direct the swim patterns so I see them well. Same goes for the rainbows - I don't want them hiding forever - I only see them all at feeding times. If some died in a larger well planted & scaped tank, I'd never find them! The rainbows tend to stay in the lower 1/3 of the tank. It's going to be hard to find companion fish for them that swim in the mid & upper ranges - at least based on what fish I am most interested in. I'm looking hard at rummy-nosed tetras, lemon tetras, harlequin rasboras, and neons/cardinals as my choices. The neons don't school in my 40b, but the flash of color is so nice. They swim more like a loose blob. I really like tiger barbs too, but I think I'll keep them in the 40b.
> There are so many fish I like, and I'd really like to get something different than the everday/always seen fish, but my budget means I pretty much have to buy fish when they are on sale at Petsmart. Petsmart never gets anything new. My local fish store ALWAYS has cool fish - lemons, blue tetras, praecox rainbows, threadfins, rummy-nose...but they are the sickest fish I've ever seen too. I won't buy there again. Not fish - meds, etc., yes. The next nearest fish store is two hours round trip. Their fish average $5 each. Too much for me. Shipping costs are too much for me to order online or here. So Petsmart it is. I guess I'll have dull tanks : (
> But they'll be full of cool rocks, wood, and plants! lol


Cardinals would be an awesome choice. They run around in a tight knit group. They only time I have seen them split up is when they eat or at night after lights out, and even then they are close enough to each other to school up again quickly. Lots of personality as well. Great fish. As for the rummies, most are still wild caught and they are really hit or miss. I have not owned them yet, but everything I have heard points to harder fish to acclimate. I think that is going to be my next schooling fish though. When I get a larger tank that is.roud:


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

update?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the interest! I'm off the next two days, I'll try to post an update with pics! There aren't many changes, but there are a few...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Thanks for the interest! I'm off the next two days, I'll try to post an update with pics! There aren't many changes, but there are a few...


:icon_eek: She lives......


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Very cool two-tank set up!! I like it.

Matt


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks! It's going to be a pain in the butt to drain them - I think it's the only good spot to put the 125. So I'll have to drain them as much as possible, find a stable level place to put the tanks, move the stand, and set it all back up. Without removing the fish. The hassle of catching them would be too much for them & me both! lol What a pain...


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh no! Good luck with all that. These are gorgeous (I just went through and read this whole mess, haha)

I love the background; in the later fts, they blend so seamlessly into the scape that I barely remember that I saw them as a mess of cut up styrofoam just an hour ago!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you! In the end, I didn't move them. I moved a 40B into my bedroom and put the 125 in that spot. However. (there's always a "however") I've now decided to put up two 55s on either side of the living room windows on one wall - that means the 29s still have to go. Long ago I drained one & put the fish into the 125, so I only have to shuffle the other around. lol


----------



## Trail_Mix (May 17, 2011)

Wow, nice tanks, I love the set up, the driftwood, the background, the double stand, it's all great, looks like a lot of work, good job!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks, I'm going to be making the faux rock backgrounds for the two 55s I want to set up (the ones that mean I have to move these 29 tanks). I've finally figured out a space in my bedroom where I can put the 29s on the stand...


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Great looking tanks. I may have missed it Did you silicone the backgrounds to the tanks?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks!

Yes I did - even for such small tanks, I ended up using nearly 3 tubes of GE Silicone 1 for each tank. Be forewarned, the smell will take your breath away! I pumped the silicone out of the tubes and smoothed it out with an old credit card - when done I had a thick pad of silicone about a 1/4" thick. Then I tipped the background into the tanks bottom first. You have some wiggle room before the silicone starts to set up. (I made my backgrounds so they were a 1/2" smaller than the back glass). I had enough silicone so I could run a bead in the 1/2" gap from the foam to the glass corner - like a beefed-up corner seal on a tank. It has held up great. I'm getting ready to start a background for a 55 I have, and maybe a 90 if I get lucky (my coworker's son wants to get rid of his 90g). I can't wait to start. I learned a lot from making these two and I have things I want to do differently for the next tanks in regards to rock shapes and doing a darker color. I find the fish can get washed out & lost on the light color I used. I've already drained the top tank and I will go back and repaint it darker with more tinted Drylok too.


----------



## dbl_dbl17 (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesome work. They both are very fascinating to look at, a little piece of a river.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

dbl_dbl17 said:


> Awesome work. They both are very fascinating to look at, a little piece of a river.


Oh, that's the nicest thing you could say! That's the effect I was going for - I know my plants are from all over the place, but I want the overall look to be natural. The gravel topping my dirt tanks is tumble creek rock from the local Appalachian creeks here where I live, as are the larger stones I use.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Fizgig777 (Aug 20, 2004)

Really like your background! Awesome fish, too =)


----------



## Ozymandius (Jan 13, 2013)

Super cool aesthetic. Love the backgrounds. Love the tanks. Love the tile job. 

I'm late to the thread, but a fan none the less.

Ozzy


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Ozzy! Late compliments feel just as good as any! Welcome to TPT!


----------

